# Fish of the Month - Gummy Shark



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Name/UserName:


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## Nativeman (Sep 6, 2005)

Nice read, re preparation, I have seen shark fishermen up this way on the beach cut their fins off before putting them on ice. Something about Iodine in their bodies and it drains from the fins, heard such a thing?

Cheers


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)




----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I did type out some more detail, and then lost it. Pic's will do, cheats has covered a heap!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Gummy sharks ...

Can you keep them alive in barrels?


----------



## Tim71 (Nov 27, 2013)

Great thread guys. I assume the answer is yes, but do they freeze very well?
Been dying to try a gummie but haven't targeted before, maybe it is time to do just that..


----------



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

Tim71 said:


> Great thread guys. I assume the answer is yes, but do they freeze very well?
> Been dying to try a gummie but haven't targeted before, maybe it is time to do just that..


Yes tim it does freeze well just check out how to care for the fish ( bleeding etc ) and as I said I like to let the meat drain in the fridge over night before freezing


----------

